# Creating folers on 922



## chad73

I'm new to Dish and have only had service for 4 days. I started using the folders feature on my 922. I was able to add 5 folders and now it seems the option to add a folder is missing? Is there a limit of 5 folders? What could I be doing wrong?

Thanks so much for any help

Chad


----------



## ZBoomer

Yep, five custom folders max. Sucks IMO, I'd like more myself.


----------



## chad73

Are the folders pretty much the same as groups on the 612?


----------



## n0qcu

The folders you create are basically intended for (as an example) individual family members so there really isn't a need for a lot more. The 922 will automatically group shows by title. 

Just curious how you want to use folders that you need so many?


----------



## chad73

oh ok. I was making folders such as Sitcoms, Movies, Reality, Classic Sitcoms, Music, etc. 

I can deal with the limit of 5, I just thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## n0qcu

I kinda thought that might have been what you were doing. 

I do agree though that using group like that five really isn't enough.


----------



## olguy

n0qcu said:


> The folders you create are basically intended for (as an example) individual family members so there really isn't a need for more. The 922 will automatically group shows by title.


Those of us who have more than 3 kids might not agree with you there. Thank goodness my baby boy is 47 years old and fighting his kids over the remote


----------

